# Rizheng blank buy Update 3-11-08



## Daniel (Feb 8, 2008)

Rizheng has had a month to do something about there stock situation. This was the goal set during all our conversations. The situation has not improved so I am dropping them as a source for acrylic blanks. Steve came up with a real winner anyway. I am posting this because there are a few members that have mentioned interest if this group buy ever came together. Thanks

I am canceling this buy until Rizheng can get there stock up to snuff. the photos and links are just burning up bandwidth in the mean time. Hopefully something will happen after Rizheng get back from there holiday on the 13th of this month.


----------



## mwenman (Feb 8, 2008)

Daniel,

Seems like 3/4ths of their inventory is out of stock. 

Can an item that is OOS still be ordered?
What is this companies plan for filling OOS orders if they can be made?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 8, 2008)

Mike, Yep that is what I have been saying. But there is what there is.


----------



## Rojo22 (Feb 8, 2008)

Daniel

Any idea when you will send the order, and Second will you do Money Orders instead of paypal?  I am looking to get a few of these (Around 25-50 or so).

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Daniel (Feb 8, 2008)

Robert, Money order is fine, Rizheng is on Holiday until the 13th. I want to give them some time beyond that to see if they get there stock back up. I am thinking at this time of keeping this open for a week and a half at least. Doesn't look like it's going to get off the ground though. still send me your order cause I think I'll be ordering some for myself.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'd like to, Daniel, but funds are really really tight right now...thanks for the effort, though! 

Andrew


----------



## Daniel (Feb 8, 2008)

I am not sure how many people will see this. But I really want to say something. This buy is not getting wings because of reasons I suspected it wouldn't. Half the selection is out of stock. And half of what is left will probaly never be out of stock cause who would want to buy it. I knew this going in to it, I spoke with Rizheng about it. Mannie chose not to do this buy for that reason. and his instincts are proving themselves right. I attempt far more group buys than anyone knows. many die before they ever get mentioned. I will keep this open and hope that Rizheng gets there stock up and running. Please don't think that the other group buy is killing this one. This one had a lot going against it long before the other buy came along.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 9, 2008)

The ones I would like are all out, so keep us updated when they come in.


----------



## arioux (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Daniel,

Just supporting you with this post.  I did'nt go in it because the blanks that were interesting me are out of stock.  I'm sure that everyone appreciate all what you are doint to make us save money.

Thank you

Alfred


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Daniel,

Why don't you just put this one on hold for about a month, until their supplier restocks them and they have more for sale? 

Andrew


----------



## Daniel (Feb 9, 2008)

Andrew, Rizheng comes back from there new years holiday on the 13th. I am waiting to see what happens on there web site after that. They could come back and list everything as in stock as they have been gearing down for the holiday for about a month. stay tuned I have a new twist for all this anyway.


----------



## wendell (Feb 9, 2008)

Howdy Daniel,

The lack of stock is definitely hurting this buy.  I would have participated in both buys but nearly all the blanks from Rizheng that I am interested in are out of stock.  I'll keep an eye out for updates on the stock situation.

Wendell


----------



## Daniel (Feb 9, 2008)

I am in the same boat with not wanting much that is in stock so I totally understand. i have had several people that mentioned they wanted in on this one, but I think with the reality that pretty much fell apart. I don't hold it against anyone either, nobody is oligated. At the very least the work is done so I can get a buy going fast when the blanks do get in stock. It would be helpful if people told me what they do like so when at least a majority of those are in I can let you know. just post an "I like" list. that way I don't mistake it for an order. ha ha!


----------



## JohnU (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Daniel,  Im also interested but Ive noticed from my past 2 orders from them that I always get an email saying part of my order is out of stock.  I'll keep my eyes open for when you decide to try again.  Thanks for all of your work.


----------

